# xml in jtree: kleine Hilfe nötig



## jawohl (23. Jan 2005)

Also ich hab mich im Forum ein wenig umgesehen und bin dort auch schon auf ein paar nützliche links gestoßen.

Zum Beispiel: http://java.sun.com/xml/jaxp/dist/1.0.1/docs/tutorial/dom/4_tree.html

Allerdings bin ich noch nciht wirklich schlau daraus geworden, was wahrscheinlich daran liegt dass ich bei dem Beispielcode immer nur "Usage: java DomEcho filename" als antwort bekomme.

Jedenfalls möchte ich ein XML File in einem jtree anzeigen lassen und zwar so, wie in den tutorial da oben. Ich wäre für jede kleine Hilfe dankbar, wie ich das Beispiel zum laufen bringen könnte, da ich dann schon wesentlich besser herumprobieren könnte 

dankeschön.


----------



## Roar (23. Jan 2005)

java DomEcho einedatei.xml


----------



## jawohl (23. Jan 2005)

aja, hab mir schon gedacht dass ich irgendein argument mitgeben muss.
dankeschön.


----------



## Roar (23. Jan 2005)

jawohl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aja, hab mir schon gedacht dass ich irgendein argument mitgeben muss.



ja, stell dir vor, maj soltle auch lesen wenn ein programm einem ausgibt wie man es zu starten hat.


----------

